# My first German Vet bottle



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2010)

this just came in the mail... Franz J. Kwisda Restitutionfluid.    He made lots of different animal medicines.  The Restitution Fluid was his most famous and earned him awards from the Emperor.  I am far from expert on the matter but it may be the only sealed veterinary medicine.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2010)

side view


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2010)

I was looking close to see how it was made.  There is a very definite line just above the seal.  it almost looks like the bottle was blown in the mold then a big lipping tool used on the top, the bottom of the lipping tool leaving the mark on the neck.  All the bubbles in neck go to the right and then change direction in the lip.   The lip is very heavy with a ledge on the inside.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoops, here is the picture.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2010)

The seal is a horse..in this case, headless, with a banner crossing the horse with the name Kwizda
 The bottom is quite deep and thick with some good shelve wear.  The area that looks like a flake is just thinner glass.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 6, 2010)

My computer doesn't show that first picture...so here it is again...just in case I messed up..


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a beauty, Melinda!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats a great looking bottle Melinda,the color is nice the shape I have never seen.The Germans made some outstanding looking bottles.Take care Steve


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Melinda,

 Wonderful bottle. I dunno that I've ever seen a neck sealed bottle like that. Very unique all the way around.


----------

